# Spray King hydraulic texture rig for sale



## S&L (Nov 1, 2021)

Selling Spray King 150 gal, hydraulic, 15h Koehler, approximately 200’ of hose,
$3500. I’m in central Minnesota and not using it


----------



## Enforcer 1970 (Dec 31, 2021)

You have any pic of your machine thanks


----------



## S&L (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## S&L (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Sydow (8 mo ago)

S&L said:


> Selling Spray King 150 gal, hydraulic, 15h Koehler, approximately 200’ of hose,
> $3500. I’m in central Minnesota and not using it


Do you still have spray king?


----------



## S&L (Nov 1, 2021)

Sydow said:


> Do you still have spray king?


Yes! It is still available.


----------



## bobdays928 (1 mo ago)

S&L said:


> Yes! It is still available.


 Hello I’m interested please text (702) 509-4573


----------

